# Sweater Mats?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has worn his light-weight sweater for the last two days at the dog park and last night was the night I found lots.........of tangles and small mats. I did not check his hair the first night for mats. 

Well....the sweater stays off today! Mind you, Dexter does not run and play, and he just walks around a little at the park.

Not sure, if the mats are caused from the sweater or this may be the start of blowing coat for Dexter.

Dexter only wore the sweater for a total of maybe 4-5 hours for the two days. Dexter is combed out now...another session just done (chest area) which was leftover from last night detangle session. 

Another detangling session tonight. 

Anyone have any suggestions as to sweater wear for Havs outside for a little while?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You keep Dexter pretty short, right? How old is he?

I've always kept Scudder short, but he would matt like crazy when he was younger, even with the short haircut. It would only take an hour and his back would be covered with small matts. I stopped putting coats & sweaters on him, until recently. He no longer matts! I think he was blowing coat for a couple years and now he is fine to wear sweaters all day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sew a satin lining into it? Satin is the only thing I've found that doesn't mat Tori terribly.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Sew a satin lining into it? Satin is the only thing I've found that doesn't mat Tori terribly.


Ditto!!!! Satin lining is the only thing that doesn't mat Bugsy's hair. I never put t-shirts or sweaters on him as I don't enjoy dematting sessions.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Satin! I would of never thought of this! Thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Sew a satin lining into it? Satin is the only thing I've found that doesn't mat Tori terribly.


Sounds great Leslie I'm going to try lining the harness with satin :doh:


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

Do Havanese blow coat? 

I had a Bichon and I didn't notice any change in her coat from one season to another. Shetland Sheepdogs were another story. They blew coats in tufts.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Leah:Yes, havanese blown coat when they go in to their adult coat. It often start around 10m-1 year and go on for several mounts. During this time, you have to put in a extra gear to keep up with the coat becuase it MATTS.

Seartch the forum and you will find a lot of advice and information...even calls for help...lol...

When the coat change have passed, the dog still shed a little (different with different individuals) but you often just se it in your brush..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Sounds great Leslie I'm going to try lining the harness with satin :doh:


Sally, I already tried it w/one of Tori's. It still caused matting. I'm thinking it may have been the way I attached the ribbon (hot glue) But, I couldn't think of another way to do it on the harness I was using.

I just received the new rolled leather one in today's mail. I'm eager to try it out tomorrow. I'll report back!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Anxious to hear, Leslie!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now, I would of never thought to use HOT GLUE to glue the satin in place! Dexter does wear a collar, but as long as he is in the house and near by, I take the collar off. The neck is a great place to find mats especially if a collar is worn a lot. I found another nice size mat near Dexter's armpit this morning.

I have notice more mats on Dexter (more than usual) for the last month. Dexter is 15 months and hair is almost 2 1/2 inches long. Enough mats, that it collects in the comb that I need to clean out.


----------

